# paramétrer mail pour une adresse d'hebergeur



## jumarcial (14 Septembre 2008)

bonjour,
je suis en phase de construction d'un site internet, je passe par l'hebergeur 1and1 et j'ai donc créer une adresse a partir de cet hébergeur. J'ai ensuite voulus paramétrer MAIL pour avoir accés à ma boite mail, mais la impossible. Pouvais vous m'aidez?


Voila les info mis a la disposition par l'hébergeur:

_Serveur email
Serveur IMAP	 imap.1and1.fr
Serveur POP	 pop.1and1.fr
Serveur SMTP	auth.smtp.1and1.fr

Remarques :
1. N'oubliez pas de sélectionner l'option "Le serveur requiert une authentification" lors de la configuration de votre logiciel de messagerie. 
2. N'utilisez pas l'option "Authentification par mot de passe sécurisé (SPA)". Vous pouvez également utiliser le port 587 en plus du port par défaut RFC 2476. 
3. Vous ne pouvez bénéficier des services email que si les entrées MX des inscriptions DNS correspondent aux serveurs email 1&1.
_


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2008)

et?
ou est ce que ca bloque?

quel est ton choix?
imap? Pop?


(en passant il y a la FAQ 1&1 , accessible depuis l'espace client,  fenetre bleue-blanche à part 
 email/communication)

perso je m'en sers pas ( de l'email1&1)

et au pire tu valides une redirection vers une adresse déjà sur ton Mac


----------

